# Flame eye



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> Havin issues with this baby... Replace 2 and all associated wiring, amps and controller and vendor says its the flame eye.... Its a biogas burner with a honeywell flam controller attached... Anyone ever deal with these? Any advice?


I've changed many uv flame sensors on our powder coat lines. Didn't look like that though


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Can you get at the wiring to measure the sensors output? At least if you verify that it breakers the circuit down a little. Some of that stuff is canned and all you get is a contact output. No idea what's going on and you get to be the parts changer.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Usually the problem is the sensor element, not the controller. Other possibilities: flame safety relay, purge timer, low gas pressure, pilot valve, air in fuel line and other issues or some combination of problems.

Is this an old or new system?


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

Are both flame scanners dropping out? Usually when we have problems with just one its a dirty window or bad shutter. If its both dropping out its generally a combustion problem. We've had sighting problems or the tip of the gun burns off and doesn't give a good strong flame for the scanner to look at. We've also had combustion air control problems which snuff the flame out. Those purple peepers are pretty good scanners and we've used them for years without issues in a pretty inhospitable environment.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

my expeirince with boiler controls has almost always resorted to changing the electronic 'brain' . not cheap, but always solved the problem for a couple years or more. if its electronic, it will fail!


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

denny3992 said:


> Havin issues with this baby... Replace 2 and all associated wiring, amps and controller and vendor says its the flame eye....
> 
> Its a biogas burner with a honeywell flam controller attached... Anyone ever deal with these? Any advice?
> 
> View attachment 30512


So what exactly is happening. I service prune dehydrators that have a fire eye, pressure switch, spark plug, temp controllers etc. I'm pretty curious


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Check for "clinkers" in front of the sensor


----------



## sparkywannabee (Jan 29, 2013)

You really need to plumb in an air line with a 5 psi tamper proof regulator to blow in front of the eye, and make sure oil from compressor does not get on eye, use a filter inline if you have to.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Does the burner actually light during trial for ignition? If so, confirm scanner operation by removing scanner from port and holding a propane torch in front of scanner and mimmic flame operation with torch during normal ignition. If flame relay operates properly now, there is a mechanical problem with scanner port or allignment with the flame or the shape of the flame has changed. Is there a flame meter or a jack to connect a meter into the scanner circuit? Some burners will not go into the purge cycle if a flame is present, so don't show the torch flame to the scanner ahead of time during the ignition sequence.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

varmit said:


> Usually the problem is the sensor element, not the controller. Other possibilities: flame safety relay, purge timer, low gas pressure, pilot valve, air in fuel line and other issues or some combination of problems.
> 
> Is this an old or new system?


90s. It has natural gas pilot and biogas main flame


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

sparkywannabee said:


> You really need to plumb in an air line with a 5 psi tamper proof regulator to blow in front of the eye, and make sure oil from compressor does not get on eye, use a filter inline if you have to.


No compressor involed... Ill take a pic of mount


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

This thread must be cursed. I got to work this morning and the operator reported one of the flame scanners quit working. Turns out the amplifier crapped out and fortunately we had a spare. Just a matter of changing the right one and not tripping the burner.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> Havin issues with this baby... Replace 2 and all associated wiring, amps and controller and vendor says its the flame eye....
> 
> Its a biogas burner with a honeywell flam controller attached... Anyone ever deal with these? Any advice?
> 
> View attachment 30512


How long is the sight tube...and is it made of iron?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

SteveBayshore said:


> Does the burner actually light during trial for ignition? If so, confirm scanner operation by removing scanner from port and holding a propane torch in front of scanner and mimmic flame operation with torch during normal ignition. If flame relay operates properly now, there is a mechanical problem with scanner port or allignment with the flame or the shape of the flame has changed. Is there a flame meter or a jack to connect a meter into the scanner circuit? Some burners will not go into the purge cycle if a flame is present, so don't show the torch flame to the scanner ahead of time during the ignition sequence.


Yeah it runs for hours or days, ran for a mnth the last time now probs... Flame fail is code on burner control eye bounces from .6-2.5v im thinking maybe gas quality? As its not constant.... There is a formula for normal shutdown, it involves temperature and biogas pressure


----------



## sparkywannabee (Jan 29, 2013)

I think you are on the right track that its gas quality or something causing an actual flameout, maybe an orifice getting buildup, i have to clean out the lines to the pressure switches pretty often, soot buildups and such anytime you burn dirty fuel.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

sparkywannabee said:


> I think you are on the right track that its gas quality or something causing an actual flameout, maybe an orifice getting buildup, i have to clean out the lines to the pressure switches pretty often, soot buildups and such anytime you burn dirty fuel.


The aspirators are crackedan windering if that may be part if prob? Not getting proper air/gas mix.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

One-eyed one-horned flyin' purple peeper eater


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> The aspirators are crackedan windering if that may be part if prob? Not getting proper air/gas mix.


Denny does the flame look stable or is it bouncing, flickering, varying quality?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> Denny does the flame look stable or is it bouncing, flickering, varying quality?


Pretty stable... Quality changes and the dampeners are self regulating so it changes as fuel quality an pressure change


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

erics37 said:


> One-eyed one-horned flyin' purple peeper eater


Thats immediately what i thought when i worked on it first time


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> Denny does the flame look stable or is it bouncing, flickering, varying quality?


Also, the voltage bounces as it has a shutter for self check built in....so it opens and closes on cycles like every 5 seconds...


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Also, the voltage bounces as it has a shutter for self check built in....so it opens and closes on cycles like every 5 seconds...


Dang I was going to say flame needed adjustment, had to do that to the afterburners at Exide all the time.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> Dang I was going to say flame needed adjustment, had to do that to the afterburners at Exide all the time.


Yeah this is a much more sophisticated flame eye than those at exide


----------

